# Looking through the Glass....



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Cruz wanted to go out a few minutes ago and play in the fresh snow. Once I tapped on the door he ran up and was sitting on the deck looking at me while shivering like, ok you can let me in now!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice picture !!! 

I think black dogs like this weather...

.[attachment=0:3nlbz0so]100_1186.JPG[/attachment:3nlbz0so]


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words! Yes I think black dogs and Labs in general enjoy the snow, atleast that has been my experience.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

My yellow lab is completely oblivious to the snow, acts just the same no matter what the weather is doing. 

He is just happy to be out.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You let your dogs in the house?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You let your dogs in the house?


Just speaking for me personally, No.
_*I*_ was referring to out of his kennel in general, and out in the field in particular.

Sometimes if it is especially cold, I will put the portable kennels in the basement and bring them in, but only for the night.

I would not know about the other guys of course. :wink:


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a pen inside the house where I put my Brits at night. they never sleep outside. Probably afraid of the dark by now. :lol:


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

My personal dogs are inside dogs, of course I don't have to worry about my breed eating my children or killing neighborhood pets.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> My personal dogs are inside dogs, of course I don't have to worry about my breed eating my children or killing neighborhood pets


I guess you must have gotten rid of that secret wirehair you had? And just so you know, _your_ children would be the safest on the block with that dog in the house. It's the invaders that would be turned to chow.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> > My personal dogs are inside dogs, of course I don't have to worry about my breed eating my children or killing neighborhood pets
> 
> 
> I guess you must have gotten rid of that secret wirehair you had? And just so you know, _your_ children would be the safest on the block with that dog in the house. It's the invaders that would be turned to chow.


I sold both of the Wirehair pups I had. They both ended up being aggressive, one dog aggressive (he went to a home with him as the only dog) and one growled at my litle boy (she went to a home with no kids) that was enough for me to decide they are not the breed for me!

Now I am back to the black dogs!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Now I am back to the black dogs!


And you've finally gotten your priorities straight about the whole should I show my dog in a ring vs. do I want my dog to vacuum the swamp :wink: . It's about time!  That was a sad thing to hear about those wirehaired dogs; mine's more gentle with the kids than even the Lab. Perhaps it's because he's a WPG vs. a GWP :? . He would like to thin out the local feline population though  .


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

I still have some show dogs that I co-own and they are doing great in the ring! But my time is spent in the field/marsh so the change back made sense.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 20, 2007)

It's commendable what you were trying to do with the show/field labs.
I had thought of trying the same thing, but it's an uphill battle for sure.
I gave up before I really got started and just decided I'd rather hunt and enjoy my dogs than fight the constant battle.
Life's just too short, and that would take many years of breeding and training I think to get that true dual dog.

You had some great dogs that could do it both for sure.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Virgil, thanks for the kind words it was a constant challenge and experiment the last ten years. I haven't owned a field bred lab since 1999 I had a dog from FC/AFC Trumarc's Hot Pursuit. I have produced some show bred dogs I am really happy with that are great all purpose and healthy dogs. But for the field work I need and retriever games I decided to go back to my roots which is black field bred labs.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Bullock Outdoors said:


> I decided to go back to my roots which is black field bred labs.


About time Travis, I guess some people have to take the long road!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

BirdDogger said:


> > mine's more gentle with the kids than even the Lab. Perhaps it's because he's a WPG vs. a GWP.


My GWP, when he was new, would get aggressive with my lab. But one day I came home to find a piece of the GWP's ear missing. He'd start it, but the lab would finish it. Now they're best friends. And the GWP has NEVER shown aggression towards any person. In fact, he's more gentle and craves affection. My lab is too high strung and never slows down enough for you to pet him.

And they sure love coming in the house when it's cold outside and nasty outside (in fact, I came home early today to try and beat the storm and brought them both in). The lab is fine outside, but the GWP LOVES coming in the house. They're all unique, that's for sure!


----------

